# cause of a bad headache??



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Went diving friday and saturday, had a headache come on while a few minutes into the dive, did my thing, came up and my head was pounding. While on my SIT ended up arfing a couple times. Anyway, this happened friday and sat. 

What yall think?


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Read this.

http://www.diversalertnetwork.org/medical/articles/article.asp?articleid=68


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Yea man. I actually called DAN yesterday and talked to one of those guys up there and he went through all that stuff, sent me an email with some more detailed info. He even mentioned like neuro problem being that I arfed and all. He said my best bet would be to see my physician. 

Figured I'd check on here to see if any of yall had ever had it happen


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

I quit diving due to the headaches I got. I never did :sick but those were the worst headaches I've ever had and would last for the rest of the day


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *overNunder (10/14/2008)*Yea man. I actually called DAN yesterday and talked to one of those guys up there and he went through all that stuff, sent me an email with some more detailed info. He even mentioned like neuro problem being that I arfed and all. He said my best bet would be to see my physician.
> 
> Figured I'd check on here to see if any of yall had ever had it happen


Hope you get to the bottom of this and can resume diving soon.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Yea man no doubt. Preciate it


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

any sinus problems? I have been having a hard time with allergys the last couple weeks. It may have something to do with it.


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Are you diving air or nitrox? Where are you having your tanks filled? The headaches are "nitrogen headaches". They come when you've breathed too much nitrogen at depth. Kind of like a hangover headache. If you were on air, get nitrox certified to lessen the amount of nitrogen in the mix. This will help tremendously. Also, possibilities, gotten out of shape, tired from working/partying too hard, sinus issues that increase the amount of mucus on the lining of the lungs, therefore decreasing the ability of the lung to absorb oxygen. Also, if you are having your tanks filled by an individual with a compressor, you might want to look and see where the intake hose is placed. There was a guy years ago that died down in the keys due to the intake of a dive shop being in the rear of the building - where the UPS truck was left idled while the guy made the runs around the complex - carbon dioxide poisoning. There's a lot of factors there. Check all of them out. Keep diving!


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Yea I'm breathing reg air, never had any sinus probs, I equalize my ears with ease, fill the tanks myself at the fire dept along with other divers in the dept, they haven't had any headaches.

But as far as the arfing, what yall think. I've never been sea sick so I dont know the symptoms.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

arfing may be due to the headach. I know when my girl gets migranes she gets nauseous


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

You calling me a girl? Lol


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *rocklobster (10/14/2008)*Are you diving air or nitrox? Where are you having your tanks filled? The headaches are "nitrogen headaches". They come when you've breathed too much nitrogen at depth. Kind of like a hangover headache. If you were on air, get nitrox certified to lessen the amount of nitrogen in the mix. This will help tremendously. Also, possibilities, gotten out of shape, tired from working/partying too hard, sinus issues that increase the amount of mucus on the lining of the lungs, therefore decreasing the ability of the lung to absorb oxygen. Also, if you are having your tanks filled by an individual with a compressor, you might want to look and see where the intake hose is placed. There was a guy years ago that died down in the keys due to the intake of a dive shop being in the rear of the building - where the UPS truck was left idled while the guy made the runs around the complex - carbon dioxide poisoning. There's a lot of factors there. Check all of them out. Keep diving!


This was my exact situation. When I first started diving, I got at least a slight headache after each dive usually. Sometimes I got a bad one and would barf after each dive. I would be exhausted after each dive as well. Over time it got better as my muscles got better suited to diving and became less tired. Eventually the headaches and exhaustion almost went away. 

That was when I was diving air. Now that I am diving Nitrox, I do not get headaches anymore and feel great after each dive. It really makes a big difference for me. Some people are affected more by the nitrogen than others. Nitrox may not help your situation, but it probably will. When you dive, also try to swim less and move around slowly. Less exertion will help as well.

Also, make sure that your suit is not too tight especially around the neck. I had my old 5/7 farmer john that was a little too tight and it made me work harder and it also caused me headaches and barfing because of the lack of blood to the head etc... I would come up and half to unzip the suit and instantly I would feel relief and better.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

> *Telum Piscis (10/14/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *rocklobster (10/14/2008)*Are you diving air or nitrox? Where are you having your tanks filled? The headaches are "nitrogen headaches". They come when you've breathed too much nitrogen at depth. Kind of like a hangover headache. If you were on air, get nitrox certified to lessen the amount of nitrogen in the mix. This will help tremendously. Also, possibilities, gotten out of shape, tired from working/partying too hard, sinus issues that increase the amount of mucus on the lining of the lungs, therefore decreasing the ability of the lung to absorb oxygen. Also, if you are having your tanks filled by an individual with a compressor, you might want to look and see where the intake hose is placed. There was a guy years ago that died down in the keys due to the intake of a dive shop being in the rear of the building - where the UPS truck was left idled while the guy made the runs around the complex - carbon dioxide poisoning. There's a lot of factors there. Check all of them out. Keep diving!
> ...


Cool man thanx


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

Well If you ask me, I'd say you're just a big ole pusssssssssssss......... That's just my opinion and I'm an expert on recognizing pussssssseeeeeeessssssss'



Any more questions? huh puss?


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

you think your head hurts now, wait till my wife finds out you ate all my sandwiches and barffffed them up....... You insulting my wife's sandwich making abilities?



huh pusssss?


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *Jarhead (10/14/2008)*you think your head hurts now, wait till my wife finds out you ate all my sandwiches and barffffed them up....... You insulting my wife's sandwich making abilities?
> 
> huh pusssss?


To call him a puss is OK. To tell your wife he yaked her sandwiches is a low blow. A mean thing to do to your diving buddy. oke


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

> *Jarhead (10/14/2008)*you think your head hurts now, wait till my wife finds out you ate all my sandwiches and barffffed them up....... You insulting my wife's sandwich making abilities?
> 
> huh pusssss?


C'mon man, why you gotta mess with my emotions, you know I'm sensative.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm just pickin... You get little kitties out of trees better than anyone I've met.... You diving this weekend?


----------

